# Video editing software



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

It's been a couple of years since this has been discussed here. I'm wondering what can be used to remove commercials from a captured video file. Are any new programs available other that what was listed last time.

Last thread.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I use VideoRedo


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TS Doctor


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I use iMovie.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

iMovie appears to be limited in the video types it will accept. I capture many TV shows with EyeConnect, which has built-in editing capability.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I use VideoRedo


I use VideoRedo and also Pinnacle Studio.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I use VideoRedo


I like VideoRedo also. I tried several freebee programs and 2 or 3 others that had a short trial period. For me VideoRedo works the best and is the easiest to use. Some of the others were flaky when playing back and some I didn't like the way they worked. I do have a problem with VideoRedo when trying to create a disk directly but if I choose create an iso file then simply use Windows to copy the iso file to disk, it works great. I have yet to have a flaky disk or create a bum disk. It's $100 but also gives you a short trial period at no cost.
Some of the others worked ok on my Blue Ray player but were flaky when played on a standard DVD player. Of course if you create a hi-def it won't work on a standard DVD player but for my use I want to be able to play them on a standard DVD player.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Roxio Easy Media Creator 
A freebie: dvdvideosoft.com


----------

